# Calling but no eggs



## Jojers (Jan 15, 2019)

So I have a pair of vents that I want to breed. The male has been calling for at least a month all the time but I check their film canisters and... nothing. I've heard these things should breed like crazy so that's why I think maybe I'm doing something wrong 😞 I have a few pics of my setup here so you can see if that's the problem. The pair is about 2 years old and I feed them 3 times a week and clean the canisters whenever I see it's dirty. I also have an automatic mister that sprays the tank 4 times a day for 12 seconds. The tank is an 18x18x12 exo Terra with a screen top.
Any advice would be appreciated! Thanks guys!


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

There are multiple triggers to breeding, in my experience. One of them seems to be temperature. This time of year is cold so my house tends to be chillier this time of year. Breeding usually picks up in the spring. I don't really know if the response is to warmer days or nights or both. Maybe they will be more inclined to breed when the house stays warmer?

Mark


----------



## Jojers (Jan 15, 2019)

Encyclia said:


> There are multiple triggers to breeding, in my experience. One of them seems to be temperature. This time of year is cold so my house tends to be chillier this time of year. Breeding usually picks up in the spring.
> Mark


Thanks for the advice. I'll keep an eye on the temp and see how the frogs respond.


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

Encyclia said:


> There are multiple triggers to breeding, in my experience. One of them seems to be temperature. This time of year is cold so my house tends to be chillier this time of year. Breeding usually picks up in the spring. I don't really know if the response is to warmer days or nights or both. Maybe they will be more inclined to breed when the house stays warmer?
> 
> Mark


I feel the same with my winter temperatures. In addition because of having to heat the frog space the RH is much lower this time of year. Which I also feels slows down the breeding. 

Which is all good though since the seasonal cycling IMO is good for the frogs and helpful in getting some of them breeding.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

johnachilli said:


> I feel the same with my winter temperatures. In addition because of having to heat the frog space the RH is much lower this time of year. Which I also feels slows down the breeding.
> 
> Which is all good though since the seasonal cycling IMO is good for the frogs and helpful in getting some of them breeding.


This is a great point. We shouldn't keep our frogs perpetually breeding. It leads to imbalances in nutrients. RH is, indeed, probably just as important as temps as triggers. Good stuff, johnachilli.

Mark


----------



## Jojers (Jan 15, 2019)

All good points here guys, thanks for the help!


----------



## Jojers (Jan 15, 2019)

Update: 9 EGGS!!!!! I can't believe I'd see that many from this species, especially from a first clutch!! Super excited 🙂


----------



## Jojers (Jan 15, 2019)

Here it is


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Awsome! Congratulations. You didn't mention how long you have had them for. If you've only had them a short time they may have been settling in still from the stresses of being transported to a new tank/environment. Good luck with the eggs!


----------

